# tricking in italy



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

:dizzy:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Sick. Love the face plant :laugh:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

I still feel the pain.... :yahoo:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

What camera and video editing software did you use?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

gopro black edition and sony vegas 11


----------

